# genkerrnel

## babeuf

ciao, sto cercando per la terza volta di installare gentoo, sono arrivato a genkernel all è tutto fermo su 

compiling 5.4.80-gentoo-r1x86_64 bz image.... è normale? cioè sta compilando o si è bloccato?Non vorrei ricominciare daccapo, se si è bloccato come uscire senza ricominciare daccapo?

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Benvenuto sul forum gentoo.

Dipende da quanto tempo e' bloccato, la compilazione del kernel richiede tempo comunque.

Puoi vedere con il comando top se sta compilando e anche se si e' bloccato non ti serve ricominciare basta che dopo il reboot monti le partizioni create e fai il chroot e poi continuare da dove sei arrivato

----------

## babeuf

grazie della risposta e del benvenuto, è bloccato da quasi un 'ora, ma è normale che non si vedono i processi di esecuzione?

----------

## fedeliallalinea

No dovresti vedere qualche processo attivo relativo alla compilazione del kernel, puoi anche vedere il log di genkernel in /var/log/genkernel.log

----------

## antonellocaroli

puoi aggiungere l opzione --loglevel=5

cosi vedi piú output da genkernel

https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Genkernel

----------

